
Apple to Spend $1.9B on New European Data Centers - gmays
http://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-to-invest-1-9-billion-in-european-data-centers-1424685191
======
ChuckMcM
Its interesting in that here is potentially another $2B going into data
centers, if you look at Google's results you see they spend 1 - 2B$ per
quarter on data centers (so call it 5 - 8B$/year). Facebook, Amazon, and
Digital Ocean as well.

The co-location business is practically toast though.

Back in the early days I felt sure that nobody would put their core business
assets on computers that someone else owned and operated. After all if you
have physical access you have all the access you need. Why put your business
at the risk of one disgruntled AWS admin?

But time has proven my thoughts to be incorrect. I find that quite amazing.

